# Pinarello Paris Carbon updated



## sanzan (Mar 18, 2008)

*UPDATE 2008:*

*frame: pinarello paris carbon (rh 51,5)
fork: pinarello onda carbon
group: chorus 2007
crankset: fsa k-force
seatpost: most
wheelset: reynolds assault
stem: deda newton pista
handlebar: deda big piega*


----------



## John Martin (Aug 15, 2009)

Very nice, very nice indeed!!! Here's mine. Just sharing.


----------



## rjar99 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Paris replaced by FP7, here's mine:*

I've had it three weeks, and I love it!


----------

